# finding the right screenprinter



## kastleblack (May 9, 2007)

hey guys, i'm doing a kids line and i've finally gotten my designs together, and received alot of quotes from different screenprinters and now i'm ready to order. has anyone dealt with or placed an order with Fishead? if so hows the quality and prices? i've checked alot of prices and they were the best option with the least minimums. any insight would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Finding a screen printer is like finding a Doctor you will have to try them and see. Some you will like and some you won't. Picking one because the price or there min. is low may not be the best business decision. If you get just an OK print job, will they sell? Ask to see samples of what there printing when you visit, ask about on time delivery. Ask yourself if you feel good about what you see and hear. Maybe let more than one shop print your first run and see if they both do a good job. But to answer your question, No I haven't heard of Fishead. Good Luck in your new business, John


----------



## kastleblack (May 9, 2007)

thanks for the input. you're right i may do more than one for the first run.


----------

